# ICD-10 Coding Bootcamps and ICD-10 Coding Conference



## bearybubba2008 (Mar 12, 2013)

Does anyone have any insight as to whether the ICD-10 Coding bootcamps starting this July and the ICD-10 Conferences (Baltimore in November) are going to present the same information? My company is going to pay for me to get as much ICD-10 training as I can but if they are going to be the same thing, I don't want to waste my company's money.
I am planning on going to the Pittsburgh Bootcamp in July and I am going to purchase the bootcamp bundle which includes the general set and specialty set coding and the proficiency exam etc. There is also a Conference bundle for the conference in Baltimore in November this year and I'm not sure if they are the same bundles.
Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!
Beth


----------



## agary (Apr 1, 2013)

I am attending the ICD-10-CM boot camp in Pittsburg in July.  Do you know where it will be held?


----------



## bearybubba2008 (Apr 2, 2013)

It says that the location is determined 90 days prior to the event so my guess is that we will know by the end of next week.


----------



## maddismom (Apr 4, 2013)

I would contact the AAPC and they can probably tell you if it will be the same presentation.


----------



## agary (Apr 9, 2013)

I called AAPC & was told that the boot camp would be more hands on then the conference.


----------

